# New 90 gallon tank



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys/gals,
Just wanted to show you my new 90 gallon cichlid tank that i recently started. Before the 90 i had a 55 gallon and I didnt think it would be a big enough space in the end for the fish. So i was searching on craiglist one day, and i happen to see a 90 gallon for sale. Opened it up and was looking through all the text that he had written, and all the stuff included. When i got to the end the price caught me way off guard. The person wanted only $150 for the tank, filter, two glass tops, a canopy, stand and lights so i could not pass it up. The tank, stand, and canopy were custom made and made very well. I ended up just swapping over my sand, other filter, lights and rocks from the 55 straight into the tank so that i didnt need to wait to introduce the fish. I also put about 1/4 of my water from the 55 in the 90 as well. 
Since the tank is so deep i also ended up buying a national geographic LED light from good o'l petsmart for about $100, as well as a penguin 350 filter. So far i am very happy with the tank, and happy to be able to upgrade.
Here are some pictures of the tank, sorry that they are not very well taken

Ok guys im not sure how to post the pictures...can someone tell me how? I am quite new to the site and still learning
Thanks


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

have a read of this post for posting photos

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=255444


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help...ok here are some of the pictures of the tank
























Open to any criticism, tell me what you think doesnt look good and what does!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice looking tank. What is your stocking?


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

*Stocking list:*
3 x Yellow Lab
2 x Electric blue
1 x yellow tail acei
1 x blue johanni 
1 x livingstonii (yes he is a hap)
1 x female auratus 
1 x female kenyi
1 x Rusty ( I believe this is what he is...if so hes only a juvenile and he has signs of some wicked color)
1 x Red zebra

I am hoping to get another acei, and also hoping to run across maybe a nice peacock or some afras.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

hutchiau said:


> *Stocking list:*
> 3 x Yellow Lab
> 2 x Electric blue
> 1 x yellow tail acei
> ...


Looks like you already have a nice stocklist there. I wouldn't add any peacocks unless you remove some of the mbunas first. I'd build up the species you already have.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply!
I was just kind of throwing out a idea and hoping people would tell me what they thought. I can most certainly do that...any really nice/colorful mbunas anyone would like to tell me of?


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Great looking setup!! Love 90 gallon tanks


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you! It's a big move up from my 55, and I'm really glad I did it!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

What an outstanding deal! Congrats. The tank looks great!

As far as the scape goes, I would maybe try to source some rocks from a river or quarry or somewhere that you can get a hold of a lot of large rocks that are similar looking, and pile them nice and high. Big grey rocks with squared off edges would look cool, IMO. All the different colors and textures in the rocks you have now confuse the eye on where to look. Think about where you want major and minor focal points to be. Make one in the foreground and one in the background to give it depth.

Do you know about the rule of thirds? that has helped me immensely in my aquascapes.... and I still have a looooong way to go!


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Most if the rocks I have gotten from previous tanks and around my house after they were soaked scrubbed and repeated! If I would of could every get to find rocks like you describe that would be great!  Hopefully sometime in the near future I can do that! I also think I need to get some more bigger rocks, and would love too know what the thirds rule is!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

The below article explains it way better than I ever could. :thumb:

http://fish-etc.com/aquascaping-main/ho ... r-aquarium


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

You already have some of the more colorful mbuna in your tank. The only other colorful species i can think of is Demasoni, but they look similar to your female kenyi (blue with black bands). They are monomorphic so females and males look similar making them hard to sex. If you had a male it would most certainly cross-breed with your female kenyi. This is ok if you don't mind hybrids and you label them as such when you go to sell them.

Oh, OB zebras might be another interesting option. They actually are a hybrid mbuna.

LIke i said, I would just add more to the species you already have. Mbunas do best in groups of 1m/3-5f-demasoni need even more females per male.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

When I get time to look at the article I most certainly will so thanks for it!! I was thinking about what you said before and I plan on just building up the species! Thanks for the good input!


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Did a pretty big water change yesterday, and rescaped the tank again. What do you guys think about it? 
Sorry for the fake plants but I wanted to add some color, and I don't think they really look all the bad. They are a lot easier then having to deal with live plants, but I am sure I will transfer to live eventually.



















Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

It looks a lot better than it did originally. Good job.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

hutchiau said:


> Did a pretty big water change yesterday, and rescaped the tank again. What do you guys think about it?
> Sorry for the fake plants but I wanted to add some color, and I don't think they really look all the bad. They are a lot easier then having to deal with live plants, but I am sure I will transfer to live eventually.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Your fake plants don't look too bad actually. Live plants are pretty easy tho. Just throw in a few pieces of anubias and java fern, dose ferts a couple times a week and you'll be good. THey really don't need more care than that or even a special light.


----------

